
Tech Scene in Myanmar Hinges on Cellphone Grid - Mz
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/14/business/international/tech-scene-in-myanmar-hinges-on-cellphone-grid.html?rref=world/asia&module=Ribbon&version=origin&region=Header&action=click&contentCollection=Asia%20Pacific&pgtype=article
======
rdl
I spent a few weeks in Myanmar last year when I was trying to figure out what
to do next.

It was an incredibly striking country -- probably the most interesting place
I've been other than immediate post invasion Iraq or post-fuckup Afghanistan.

The strangest thing is it is politically in the same position it was in 1997
-- new elections coming, and if things go well, it could IMO surpass Thailand,
Malaysia, etc. in 50 years. If things go poorly, it'll remain the basketcase
of Asia.

It was crazy seeing so many people with cellphones, virtually none of which
had SIMs or cell network service -- they were just using them as wifi tablets.
Everywhere I stayed tended to have wifi (ranging from independent smaller
hotels to the UN-hq Trader's Hotel in Yangon), and I had a BGAN, but getting a
SIM was quoted as hundreds of dollars, so I didn't bother with buying a local
SIM.

It was also probably the country with the friendliest and most pro-American
people I've encountered in a long time, too -- and they really liked Obama
specifically because he has been the one to lift most sanctions (but not US
direct investment, yet).

If I had to make a far out of the money bet on an Asian success story, I'd bet
on Myanmar -- the free trade zone near Thailand looks like it could be a big
win.

~~~
maxwin
Things have changed and now foreigners can buy a sim card with very low cost.
The next time you visit Myanmar, please let me know. I will be very happy to
meet up with any hacker news reader in Yangon.

~~~
yla92
Hello, nice to meet you. Would love to meet with you too. My email is
me(at)yelinaung(dot)com. :)

------
maxwin
Burmese here. I returned to Myanmar from US a year ago. The changes are
exciting. Before I left Myanmar in 2006, cell phones cost $2000 a piece. Right
now, it costs less than $100. It is still quite difficult to do a tech startup
here. Venture capital is almost non-existent. Internet speed is painfully
slow. Most local tech "start-up" are actually just consulting firms. But I
believe this will change very quickly after the new telecom companies start
operating. If there's anyone interested in doing/investing tech startup in
Myanmar, please email me.

------
yla92
Wow, seeing an article about our country on the front page of HN is like a
dream.

There are more and more "start-up" who are doing (or want to do) product
companies Such as nexlabs.co (Disclaimer: They are my very close friends), is
a good example. The lack of payment solutions are stopping us. So, my personal
advice is to go global rather than focusing local. Startups incubation and
accelerations by companies such as (Ideabox, Project Hub etc) are offering
lots of exciting opportunities.

And please, please don't get high hopes with the new telecoms (They even are
struggling). We've been told lots of "this will happen, that will happen" and
in the end, nothing happened. However, this is not to discourage or demoralize
people who're hoping, especially, the "faster Internet". This is very likely
the only hope we have.

Another thing I'd like to address is the lack of talents. As new companies and
lots of opportunities are there, there aren't much people who are capable and
catching with cutting edge techs. Recently, I attended RedDotRubyConf in Sg
and had a chat with some folks. I told them there are only about 3 to 5
companies who are familiar with rails (and ruby) and using it in production.
Half of my day is spent by 'bundle install' and the electricity is gone for
the other half. They were very surprised. This is to say, the basic
infrastructure such as electricity is not there yet. The education system in
Myanmar is completely broken. But we're all doing whatever we can. Personally,
I've been running and trying to help with Google Developer Group Yangon,
Android User Group and trying to reaching out to the universities.

------
hyp0
Lots of wifi devices without network access in a high density CBD seems a
strong candidate for an ad hoc network. i.e. each device becomes similar to a
mini cell tower

